# What woods are native to or grow regularly in Florida?



## bcfishman (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello,

I live on the East Central coast of Florida and want to scavenge for some more wood. I currently have a large amount of Oak and Orange wood drying out on the side of the house and would like to know what other types of wood I may be able to harvest locally.

I am looking to see what woods grow here in the Brevard County area consistently. I would love to get some mesquite, hickory, maple, cherry and walnut but not sure if any of them are going to be around the area. I hate buying wood that is usually thrown away by locals who are cutting down or trimming their trees.

I also have access to a hydraulic splitter so that won't be a problem either.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## phreak (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been finding what appears to be some kind of maple at the yard waste recycling drop off...it seems to produce a light almost sweet smoke.  I hope others give some advice because I've been wondering too...


----------



## richtee (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm don't they get live oak down there? Good for heat and a lighter smoke.


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't live in Fla, but thats where I was raised.  All the woods mentioned, except mesquite can be found there.  I suggest finding a local tree trimming company that does residential work.  Those guys really know their wood.


----------



## flash (Jul 23, 2008)

Depends on what part of Florida. Personally I have not seen hickory here. You can use oak, all types of citrus woods. Recently moving to more northern Florida, I can find Pecan, Pear, Necterine and Peach woods. Any of those other woods can be found, but probably only in a store.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 23, 2008)

Flash is right it depends on what part of the state your in. Flash you'd be surprised at the amount of hickory between where you live and where I live mostly west of 19. You can find live oak as well as black jack oak in most of central and northern Florida. There is some maple around but not much. Hickory in spots in central and much more in the northern part. Cherry can be found throughout the central and northern regions. Pecan gets more plentiful as you go north. Orange is pretty much central and south. I'm sorry I know you asked more about south Florida but I really haven't spent enough time there to know.


----------



## rickandtaz (Jul 24, 2008)

Howdy Neighbor! I'm in Brevard Co. too and have been looking for a good source of wood my self. I brought home some hickory from Georgia a few weeks ago but haven't been able to find any localy. I'm sure you already know, several species of oak are easy to find around here and lots of citrus. You might want to check "Craig List" around Ocala and further north. I'm hoping to make a "road trip" in a few weeks after some remodeling is done around my house. Good luck to you!


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 24, 2008)

RAT,

I have a lot of live oak that is split and a good amount (6 or 7 smokes worth) of orange wood. I have a small white oak in my back yard that is probably going to be cut down soon. I had a source for orange wood a while back but couldn't get my hands on a chain saw.

Plenty of oak though. I'll be contacting the tree trimming guys soon to see about setting something up with them. Maybe even look into going to the wood recycling center off sarno in Melbourne.


----------

